# Boot Camp : impossible de supprimer la partition linux !



## paulfichtre (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une partition windows avec Boot Camp. Et j'ai installé Linux dessus.
Maintenant, je veux supprimer la partition, et il me dit :

Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré dans une seule partition. Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour linstallation de Windows.

Du coup, je ne sais pas comment faire, sans perdre mes données sur la partition mac... quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci !


----------



## pr0de (31 Août 2010)

Salut,
boote sur le dvd d'installation de mac, tu ouvres l'utilitaire de disques et fais comme ci tu voulais repartionner ton DD (tout en laissant ta partition os x comme elle ai), normalement il va te dire que c'est possible en conservant tes fichiers, dans ce cas tu confirme et le tour est joué.


----------



## paulfichtre (31 Août 2010)

Merci !


----------



## JaiLaTine (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai une question je souhaiterais mettre linux sur mon macbook et je me demandais si il faut obligatoirement mettre linux sur cd pour pouvoir l'installer ?


----------

